# Need Salt Naperville/Lisle



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

My supplier really dropped the ball and never delivered my load of salt today. So to make a long story short I need bulk salt. Please let me know if there is anyone in the area that can sell me some. I know I will need some Sunday as I am dangerously close to running out now and its still freezing rain out side. Thank you !! Please call me at (630) 750-2333 or (630) 201-6137 (cell) I could use 10 tons but every ton helps


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

*Russo's Power*

call Russo's Power Equipment 847 678 9525 24/7


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Post Mowing;450738 said:


> call Russo's Power Equipment 847 678 9525 24/7


I believe that is who dropped the ball...^


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

ah 10-4 i see driver


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW The loader guy backed out, now the salt guy, not off to a good start. Good luck guys


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

wow russo's delivery guy didnt show up? what company usually delivers your stuff? I have J squared as my driver and I called Friday at 3pm and got a delivery Saturday at 11am. Full truck. Dont know what to tell you, call and ***** at todd, rip him a new one.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

Grassbusters;450350 said:


> My supplier really dropped the ball and never delivered my load of salt today. So to make a long story short I need bulk salt. Please let me know if there is anyone in the area that can sell me some. I know I will need some Sunday as I am dangerously close to running out now and its still freezing rain out side. Thank you !! Please call me at (630) 750-2333 or (630) 201-6137 (cell) I could use 10 tons but every ton helps


hey,
a buddy of mine has a few tons from last year that has been out side. He no longer plows and i cant use bulk salt, im sure u can get it really really cheap, its just sitting on his lot..

call me 815-712-4563


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Not sure what you did to fix this BUT I have been using ConservFS for the past three season and they have NEVER left me without product. Might be alittle late in the game for this season but you should give Jeff Miller @ ConservFS a call. I have had as many as 4 loads delivered within 24hours. Already used 160tons this season. Gotta love ICE STORM A.K.A. money in the bank.....

I have a bin that holds about 100tons and a haul back bin for about 25ton. Yard is in Elgin right off Route 20. If you can make the drive I could always help you out depending on what I have on-hand and the forecast. 

Ron G.
630 - 675-2939


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

newlooklandscp;452510 said:


> wow russo's delivery guy didnt show up? what company usually delivers your stuff? I have J squared as my driver and I called Friday at 3pm and got a delivery Saturday at 11am. Full truck. Dont know what to tell you, call and ***** at todd, rip him a new one.


Tod is very incompetent, Bob tries to work with me but that company is really unorganized at times  I have been ordering salt from them for a few years now and they always **** things up. First year I never got a bill till June, second year they delivered to the wrong location, this year they delivered two loads early and this last one three days late. I call Tod first thing Friday and asked to get a load ASAP he told me Saturday or Monday. I told him I just used a bunch of salt and needed it Saturday. He told me no problem, I even asked "now your sure you can bring it Saturday?" Yes it will be there Saturday. At this point I have my doubts So I call first thing Saturday morning to make sure I'm on the list. Tod say you sure are, should be there late morning. Noon rolls around and I have no salt, I call Russo and thay are closed:angry: I call first thing Monday and politely explain to them my disappointment, I get dicked around for almost 6 hours on how they are locating my salt and they will call me right back. They never called me, I called almost 8 times that day. Later that day a truck calls me with salt, he is at they way wrong location and says this is where they told him to go. Whatever, by that point another company had brought 50 tons and I was happy.

I'm sure Russo's is a fine company I'm just not having good luck. They have a nice store but need a few more people in the salt sales department.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

4evergreenlawns;454414 said:


> I have a bin that holds about 100tons and a haul back bin for about 25ton. Yard is in Elgin right off Route 20. If you can make the drive I could always help you out depending on what I have on-hand and the forecast.
> 
> Ron G.
> 630 - 675-2939


Thanks man, I too now have 100 tons on hand. Just cant trust anyone, salt is to important to run low on


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Speaking of the devil . . . . . . . . . Russo's calls this morning and says "we have been trying to call you all morning, we have your two loads of bulk salt and someone needs to open the gate" Im sorry but I never ordered 2 loads. Both my bins are full, I never called you. Yes you called yesterday for two loads. No i did not, sorry, take it someplace els 

WTF ? ? I guarantee you I did not order two loads of salt, they really need to get organized.


----------

